# Gaggia Classic help



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all,

Ive just signed up and am looking for some advice in using my Gaggia Classic.

I'm new to all this so please bear with me.
My grinder in a krups gxv 2.

Im not getting any crema ,or very little on my shots.Ive tried varying the grind size but experience the same result.Im distributing the coffee ok I think and tamping ok but not having any luck.Im certainly not getting 60ml in 30s as would seem is the norm.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome.

I am not sure that grinder is suitable for espresso.

When were the beans you are using roasted?

How long does it take for a double shot to come through?

David


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,Thanks for replying to my post.The coffee was roasted May this year.A double shot takes roughly 30sec but it doesn't have any crema. The coffee doesn't have the consistency seen on all the videos available,it sort of trickles out on the finest grind setting or comes out too quickly on courser settings.I thought maybe it was the grinder but seen comments that it's ok.Pretty stuck at the moment.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

99% sure it's the grinder. I did look at the GXV2 when I was looking for a grinder, and then I saw the burrs and walked away. They're the lowest of the low end of burr grinders with big breaker blocks that smash the beans to pieces before a small grinding surface completes the task. If you get it fine enough for espresso, you'll end up with lots of super-fine dust known as fines, which either block up holes in the basket or end up in your cup.

The grinder is fine for everything except espresso or turkish. It's not great for the other brew methods, but it's adequate. Any reviews you've seen for it being "good for espresso" are from people using Delonghis and similar machines with pressurised portafilters. For now, if you still have the double wall basket and little nub, you could go courser and use that. This will get you some semi-fake crema and will get you by with some drinkable coffee.

Then it's sadly time to buy a grinder that costs as much as the machine if you want real espresso.


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you.At least I know the issue now.Ill use the pressurised basket for the time being until I decide on the best way forward.
Many thanks again


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

...grinders then, so many recommendations I expect but is there a couple that don't cost the earth that you could recommend?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Diggerpitt said:


> ...grinders then, so many recommendations I expect but is there a couple that don't cost the earth that you could recommend?


What kind of budget are you thinking of? Value wise the for sale section here has generally well looked after kit at often very reasonable prices. Bargains get snapped up fast though so you have to have a shortlist of what you are after and move fast when they come up.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jjstorgaard (Jan 19, 2019)

@Diggerpitt Note also that 60mL isn't the norm for a double espresso, more like 40mL. The way it's normally measured is the relationship between the mass of dry coffee used to the mass of espresso used. 1:2, that is 1g of dry coffee to 2g of espresso is normally a good starting point. Since most filter baskets hold somewhere bewtween 16 and 20g of coffee, 32 to 40g of espresso would be more realistic.

I used to think that 60mL was the norm. Realising that I was making way too thin espresso brought a big improvement.

JJ


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with @jjstorgaard 60 ml is far too much. If you are using the standard 16 gm Classic basket you should be looking at approx 32 gms. in 25 - 30 secs, this by weight / mass. not volume. Shot glasses are not the most accurate for your coffee, a cheap set of jeweller's scales are best, weigh coffee grounds in = weigh liquid coffee out.👍😁


----------



## urbanculturedispatj (Jun 23, 2020)

I previously used this grinder with the classic. It's not ideal but it does work and does produce an "alright" shot. If the flow is trickling out really slowly try tamping a bit less hard.

You definitely need to upgrade the grinder but you should still be able to get a drinkable shot with some crema.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

urbanculturedispatj said:


> I previously used this grinder with the classic. It's not ideal but it does work and does produce an "alright" shot. If the flow is trickling out really slowly try tamping a bit less hard.
> 
> You definitely need to upgrade the grinder but you should still be able to get a drinkable shot with some crema.


I was in exactly the same position when I first started with a GVX2 and classic. I found it easier to get repeatable shots by adjusting dose rather than tamp pressure though.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you very much everyone for your help and comments.I really appreciate it.The shots I'm producing taste ok all be it with reduced crema. I am currently looking at grinders but price wise they are pretty expensive. 
If I were to spend up to £200 (is that enough) what would you go for?

Ranco Rocky,sage/breville smart pro ,Baratza virtuoso. Some are more expensive but is it worth going for those.I was recommended the niche but that's £600 and there's no chance of that one.

cheers


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Diggerpitt said:


> Thank you very much everyone for your help and comments.I really appreciate it.The shots I'm producing taste ok all be it with reduced crema. I am currently looking at grinders but price wise they are pretty expensive.
> If I were to spend up to £200 (is that enough) what would you go for?
> Ranco Rocky,sage/breville smart pro ,Baratza virtuoso. Some are more expensive but is it worth going for those.I was recommended the niche but that's £600 and there's no chance of that one.
> cheers


I think with a budget of £200 you will get the best bang for your buck going used. I personally would avoid all of the grinders you have mentioned. A used eureka Mignon or ex commercial grinder could be had in budget. I have recently changed my Mignon for a 1zpresso JX pro hand grinder which is just on your budget brand new that I really rate and can be purchased from Bella Barista.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok, hope you don't mind me adding to this?

Grinders....

Ebay today

eureka mignon mk2 Probably go for £240 Looks beautiful.

Mahlkonig Vario Said he'd take £200

also Fracino commercial grinder from a local coffee shop who's shutting down due to the lock down...£100

same again, with a start grinder for £50

any thought would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Diggerpitt said:


> Ok, hope you don't mind me adding to this?
> 
> Grinders....
> 
> ...


 Check out the for sale forum - you'll frequently find Mignons for a couple hundred quid. I started with one and it was decent.


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

lhavelund said:


> Check out the for sale forum - you'll frequently find Mignons for a couple hundred quid. I started with one and it was decent.


 Thank you 👍


----------



## Troopa (Jul 13, 2020)

The demand is really high at the moment, thats what I am finding at least.


----------

